# Η ευθύνη μας: Το άρθρο του Αρχιεπισκόπου στον Κόσμο του Επενδυτή



## nickel (Dec 27, 2008)

Αντιλήφθηκα από το σημερινό κείμενο του Γιάννη Χάρη στα Νέα (ολόκληρο στο μπλογκ του) ότι δεν βρίσκει κανείς εύκολα ολόκληρο το άρθρο-παρέμβαση του Αρχιεπισκόπου που δημοσιεύτηκε στο φύλλο του Κόσμου του Επενδυτή της 13ης-14ης Δεκεμβρίου. Το αντιγράφω ολόκληρο εδώ, ανερυθρίαστα, όχι επειδή το έγραψε αυτός που το έγραψε, αλλά για αυτά που έγραψε.

*Άρθρο-παρέμβαση του αρχιεπισκόπου Αθηνών και Πάσης Ελλάδος Ιερωνύμου*

*Η ευθύνη μας*

Eυρισκόμενος στη Μόσχα για να συμμετάσχω καθηκόντως, ως προκαθήμενος της Ελλαδικής Εκκλησίας, στην εξόδιο ακολουθία του Μακαριστού Πατριάρχου Μόσχας κυρού Αλεξίου, πληροφορήθηκα με έκπληξη, την οποία ακολούθησε θλίψη και ανησυχία, τα όσα διαδραματίστηκαν στην Αθήνα αλλά και στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα, μετά το τραγικό συμβάν, που οδήγησε στον αδόκητο θάνατο ενός νέου παλικαριού.

Την οδύνη μου, ως πατέρα που βίωσε τον άδικο θάνατο ενός παιδιού του από το οπλισμένο χέρι ενός άλλου παιδιού του, ήρθαν να εντείνουν και να συμπληρώσουν αισθήματα πικρίας και αγωνίας, καθώς οι βιαιότητες, οι βανδαλισμοί, οι καταστροφές, οι λεηλασίες και οι εμπρησμοί τραυματίζουν βάναυσα την ψυχή και το σώμα της πατρίδας μας.

Bεβαίως, η εύκολη λύση είναι να περιοριστούμε σε καταδικαστικά και επικριτικά σχόλια, επιρρίπτοντας όλη την ευθύνη σε όσους υπερέβησαν τα όρια της εύλογης διαμαρτυρίας. Δεν δικαιούμαστε, όμως, να ομιλούμε, αν δεν αναλάβουμε πρώτα τις ευθύνες που αναλογούν στον καθένα μας, με αυτοκριτική και με πνεύμα μετανοίας. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να θεωρητικολογούμε χωρίς καν αναφορά στο ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία δικαιολογία για την αφαίρεση μιας ανυπεράσπιστης νεανικής ζωής, όταν μετά το μοιραίο χωρούν μόνο η συντριβή και η μετάνοια.

Tα παιδιά μας δεν είναι εξαγριωμένα χωρίς λόγο. Η προσωπική επαφή μου με τους νέους μού δίνει το δικαίωμα να δηλώσω μετά λόγου γνώσεως ότι το σύνολο σχεδόν της νέας γενιάς δεν είναι εναντίον των αρχών, των αξιών και των ιδανικών που ενέπνευσαν και έθρεψαν το γένος μας, αλλά εναντίον όλων ημών που τους τα διδάσκουμε και συγχρόνως τα προδίδουμε ανερυθρίαστα και ασύστολα. Τα παιδιά μας δεν αμφισβητούν την αλήθεια, αλλά την προδοσία της. Τα παιδιά μας είναι θυμωμένα μαζί μας επειδή μας αγαπούν και αισθάνονται προδομένα. Η νεολαία νιώθει όχι μόνο το ασφυκτικό παρόν που φτιάξαμε εμείς οι φυσικοί ή θεσμικοί γονείς τους, αλλά, κυρίως, καταγγέλλει την υποθήκευση, αν όχι την κλοπή, και την καταστροφή του μέλλοντός της.

Bέβαια, οι βανδαλισμοί, η καταστροφή των περιουσιών, η πυρπόληση του μόχθου εργοδοτών και εργαζομένων, χωρίς συναίσθηση των κοινωνικών συνεπειών, και η εξάντληση των δυνάμεων της νεολαίας μόνο για την εκτόνωση της οργής απλώς ανοίγουν περισσότερες πληγές και θρέφουν τον φαύλο κύκλο της παρακμής. Όμως, πώς να καταδικάσεις τον αδικημένο για τα λάθη του, αν δεν αναζητήσεις πρώτα τρόπους και λύσεις που να δίνουν ελπίδα και να προσκαλούν σε αξιοποίηση των δυνάμεων, που τώρα σπαταλιούνται στην εκτόνωση της πικρίας και της απογοήτευσης, συμβάλλοντας εντέλει στο περαιτέρω ρήμαγμα της ήδη παραπαίουσας ηθικώς, πολιτιστικώς και κοινωνικο-οικονομικώς πατρίδας μας;

Για πόσο ακόμα μπορούμε να στεκόμαστε, κλήρος και λαός, αδιάφοροι ή αυτοκαταστροφικά βολεμένοι απέναντι σε φαινόμενα τα οποία όλοι γνωρίζουμε, όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να συνεχίζονται, όλοι δηλώνουμε ευκαίρως-ακαίρως τη δυσφορία μας και συγχρόνως τα συντηρούμε ή τα ανεχόμαστε ως παθητικοί δέκτες της ίδιας μας της αυτο-υπονόμευσης;

Πώς να πείσουμε τους νέους ότι η Εκκλησία είναι ο χώρος της αγάπης, της ελπίδας, της παρηγοριάς, της σμιλεύσεως ήθους και ιδανικών και της αντιπαράθεσης στην αδικία, την ανομία και τη διαφθορά, όταν δίνουμε δικαιώματα στον λαό του Θεού να φοβάται ότι μετατρέψαμε τον οίκο του Θεού σε οίκο εμπορίου; Όταν δεν τολμάμε πια να υψώσουμε φωνές σαν εκείνες του αγίου Ιωάννου του Χρυσοστόμου ή του αγίου Γρηγορίου του Παλαμά, όταν τόλμησαν στο όνομα του Χριστού να αντιπαρατεθούν με τα κατεστημένα συμφέροντα της εποχής τους, που καταρράκωναν τα ουσιώδη του βίου του ποιμνίου τους;

Πώς να πείσουμε τους νέους για τα μείζονα και τα ουσιώδη του πολιτισμού και την αξία της αφιέρωσής τους στις σπουδές τους, όταν η παιδεία χρόνια τώρα συρρικνώνεται στα ασφυκτικά στενά και αφυδατωμένα όρια μιας άνευρης εκπαίδευσης, χωρίς ουσιαστική μέριμνα για την κατοχύρωση του επαγγελματικού μέλλοντος και την υποδούλωση της αξιοπρέπειάς στους μηχανισμούς χαριστικών και αναξιοκρατικών πρόσκαιρων βιοποριστικών απασχολήσεων;

Πώς να ζητήσουμε κατανόηση και θυσίες από τον λαό μας για τη σοβούσα οικονομική κρίση, όταν οι εσαεί προτεινόμενες επί δεκαετίες λύσεις επαναλαμβάνουν κυνικά σενάρια μονόπλευρης λιτότητας; Όταν οι περιορισμοί και οι θυσίες επιβάλλονται μονομερώς, εξαιρώντας προκλητικά εκείνους προς τους οποίους θα έπρεπε καταρχήν να απαιτηθεί η συνεισφορά τους στην υπέρβαση της κρίσης;

Πώς να ζητήσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη του λαού στους θεσμούς, τους φορείς και τους εκφραστές και υπηρέτες τους, όταν κωφεύουμε στα στοιχειώδη αιτήματα για δικαιότερη κοινωνική πραγματικότητα, για προστασία του λαού από την κατάχρηση της εξουσίας, για εξασφάλιση του αισθήματος ασφαλείας που προκύπτει από την εμφανή και αδιαμφισβήτητη προστασία της αξιοπρέπειάς μας από τα ποικίλων ειδών πελατειακά δίκτυα, που συνιστούν πρόσφορο έδαφος για την επικράτηση της φαυλότητας και την υπονόμευση της δημοκρατίας;

Πώς να ζητήσουμε από τον λαό μας υπομονή και ολιγάρκεια, όταν η απληστία έχει γίνει ο ρυθμιστής της ζωής μας, των τάχα μου οραμάτων και των ψευδεπίγραφων υποσχέσεων; Όταν η απληστία αποτελεί το υπέδαφος επί του οποίου ριζώνουν αποδομητικά φαινόμενα, όπως η διαφθορά, η διαπλοκή, η κατασπατάληση των οικονομικών πόρων και η ατιμωρησία όσων προς ίδιον όφελος εκμεταλλεύονται τα πόστα τους και γίνονται εν τέλει δολιοφθορείς της Εκκλησίας, του Έθνους και της Δημοκρατίας;

Ποιος μπορεί να κατηγορήσει για φωνασκία όσους δικαίως κραυγάζουν απαιτώντας διαφάνεια, κοινωνική λογοδοσία και αποθάρρυνση της δημιουργίας τοπικών ή φιλικών φατριών; Ποιος μπορεί να κοιτάξει στα μάτια χωρίς αιδώ τον άρρωστο που δοκιμάζει την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στη δημόσια υγεία εδώ και πολλά χρόνια; Τον συνταξιούχο που αδυνατεί να πληρώσει τα φάρμακά του; Τον άνθρωπο του μόχθου που αδυνατεί να εξασφαλίσει το μέλλον των παιδιών του; Τον σπουδαστή που βιώνει την ερήμωση της παιδείας από οράματα και ιδανικά;

H απάντηση σε όλα αυτά δεν είναι η δικαίωση των βανδαλισμών, αλλά ούτε και η απάνθρωπη καταστολή κάθε διαμαρτυρίας. Η διαμαρτυρία είναι ανάγκη και δικαίωμα. Όμως ο καταστροφικός θυμός που οδηγεί σε λεηλασίες και βανδαλισμούς δεν είναι λύση. Η βία θρέφει τη βία και οι επιτήδειοι βρίσκουν ευκαιρία να επιβάλουν λύσεις που κάθε άλλο παρά ανταποκρίνονται στα αιτήματα και τις ανάγκες των αδικημένων.

Πριν από κάθε λόγο και τοποθέτησή μας, πρέπει να αναλογισθούμε λοιπόν το μερίδιο των ευθυνών μας. Πρώτιστα των δικών μας ευθυνών ως Ποιμαίνουσας Εκκλησίας, που δεν έχει πλέον την πολυτέλεια του εφησυχασμού. Η κρισιμότητα των καιρών επιτάσσει να αρθούμε στο ύψος των περιστάσεων, να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας —με τρόπο ορατό και έμπρακτο— απέναντι στον λαό του Θεού και να εμπνεύσουμε τους ανθρώπους, ώστε να ενώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας σε κοινό αγώνα για την ειρηνική ανατροπή της καθοδικής πορείας που απειλεί τη χώρα μας.
​Τρισέλιδο του ΚτΕ εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2008)

Πολύ καλά τα λέει ο αρχιεπίσκοπος (μπράβο nickel που το 'βαλες!), και ουσιαστικά απευθύνεται στους άλλους ιεράρχες (δε θα του έκανε πάντως κακό και του καθηγητάκου του Παντείου να διαβάσει αυτό το άρθρο, μπας και καταλάβει τι εστί χριστιανικό φρόνημα). Αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι αποτελεί "αισχράν μειοψηφίαν", δυστυχώς. Τυγχάνει να έχω μια ξώφαλτση επαφή με ανθρώπους της Εκκλησίας και η αντίδρασή τους στα γεγονότα ήταν διαφορετική (κατά πλειοψηφία).
Τέλος πάντων, μετά τον Μπους ο Ομπάμα, και μετά το Χριστόδουλο ο Ιερώνυμος! Ας του δώσει τουλάχιστον ο Θεός χρόνια, μπας και προλάβει ν' αλλάξει κάτι στον κοπρώνα του οποίου ηγείται. Προχτές διάβασα που είπε ότι η Ιερά Σύνοδος θα δώσει 5 εκατ. ευρώ για 4 ιδρύματα και ότι η περιουσία της Εκκλησίας δικαιώνεται όταν δίνεται για τέτοιους σκοπούς και δεν ξοδεύεται σε "φαραωνικά" έργα, όπως τα χαρακτήρισε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

Μια και άνοιξα το νήμα παρακινημένος από το άρθρο του Γιάννη Χάρη, να και η σημερινή συνέχεια στα Νέα:
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=30&ct=19&artid=4495996

Γράφει στις τελευταίες παραγράφους:

Όμως, το θέμα δεν είναι να συμφωνήσουμε με την εξέγερση, με τους όρους της και με τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιεί — αν τάχα η εξέγερση, οι εξεγερμένοι πια, είναι ένα συμπαγές, συγκροτημένο σώμα! Το θέμα ήταν και είναι πάντα να ερμηνεύσουμε, να κατανοήσουμε, χωρίς τον υπερβάλλοντα φόβο μη φανεί πως έτσι αποδεχόμαστε. Γιατί, αν δεν κατανοήσουμε, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προχωρήσουμε σε διάλογο. Και χωρίς διάλογο όχι απλώς δεν αντιμετωπίζεται το πρόβλημα αλλά εγγράφονται υποθήκες για δυσκολότερες, σκληρότερες μέρες, σε επόμενη ενδεχομένως φάση, σε επόμενη κρίση.

Αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς, για να υπάρξει διάλογος, βασική προϋπόθεση είναι να αναγνωρίσουμε τον συνομιλητή μας. Και να τον αναγνωρίσουμε καταρχήν σαν αυτό που θέλει εκείνος, όσο άτσαλα κι αν το εκφράζει, κι όχι σαν αυτό που θέλουμε εμείς και τα στερεοτυπικά ανακλαστικά μας, με τα «εμείς κάποτε...», «η Αριστερά τότε...», «οι εξεγερμένοι εκεί...», με τα τάδε «αιτήματα» και «οράματα» και δε συμμαζεύεται. Γιατί, μόνο αν τον αναγνωρίσουμε, που σημαίνει, ξαναλέω με άλλα λόγια, μόνο αν μετακινηθούμε από τα προκατασκευασμένα ερμηνευτικά σχήματά μας, και κυρίως από την κατά κανόνα μεταπλασμένη και εξωραϊσμένη —άρα παραμορφωμένη, για να μην πω χαλκευμένη— δική μας εποχή, μόνο τότε μπορεί να υπάρξει διάλογος.​
Πλουσιότερη ανάρτηση στο μπλογκ του Χάρη:
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_10.html


----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γιατί, μόνο αν τον αναγνωρίσουμε, που σημαίνει, ξαναλέω με άλλα λόγια, μόνο αν μετακινηθούμε από τα προκατασκευασμένα ερμηνευτικά σχήματά μας, και κυρίως από την κατά κανόνα μεταπλασμένη και εξωραϊσμένη —άρα παραμορφωμένη, για να μην πω χαλκευμένη— δική μας εποχή, μόνο τότε μπορεί να υπάρξει διάλογος.


Τελικά το να φλυαρείς χωρίς να λες τίποτε απολύτως είναι, εκτός από βιοπορισμός, και μία μορφή τέχνης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Τελικά το να φλυαρείς χωρίς να λες τίποτε απολύτως είναι, εκτός από βιοπορισμός, και μία μορφή τέχνης.


Πρόσεχε τι λες γιατί σε τέτοιες κόντρες η τιμωρία είναι να γράψεις την περίληψη δέκα βιβλίων Γάλλων νεοφιλοσόφων.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

Να το κάνω προθύμως:



Ιδού, μόλις το έκανα. Διότι κενολόγοι υπάρχουν και εις Παρισίους, όχι μόνο Μιχαλακοπούλου και Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου γωνία. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Τελικά το να φλυαρείς χωρίς να λες τίποτε απολύτως είναι, εκτός από βιοπορισμός, και μία μορφή τέχνης.



Δε βλέπω καμιά φλυαρία. Η παράγραφος _σαν σύνολο_ είναι μεστή νοήματος. Όσο για το "βιοπορισμό" (από την τέτοια αρθρογραφία), αστεία πράματα! Για μάθε τις αμοιβές πρώτα! Ο Χάρης, άλλωστε, γράφει, αν δεν απατώμαι, μια φορά το 15ήμερο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 10, 2009)

Τότε συνιστώ Βέλτσο. Βαθύτατα νοήματα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2009)

Μάλιστα!...


----------

